# بحث عن اي من انواع التآكل



## مساعد المرتجي (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا احب ان اشكركم على المنتدى الرائع والمفيد 
واتمنى انكم تساعدوني في هذا البحث البسيط 
البحث يتكلم عن اي نوع من انواع التآكل سواء الجلفاني او بين الحبيبات او الشقوق...الخ
ويكون باللغة العربية متضمنا الفهرس والمرجع والمقدمة والخاتمة 
يفضل ان يكون في ملف word
ولكم جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 أبريل 2007)

الملتقى يحتوى على الكثير من الموضوعات المتعلقة بالتاكل
ألم تجد من بينها ما تحتاجه ؟؟؟


----------



## مساعد المرتجي (21 أبريل 2007)

*باللغه العربية*

اخي العزيز المنتدى به معلومات ممتازة 
لكنها باللغه الانجليزية 
وانا اريد باللغة العربية


----------



## روحي لك (21 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز مساعد مشكور علي هذا الطلب الجميل 
بس عجيل ذبحنا يبي التاكل باللغه العربيه والله ذبحنا 
وسلم لي علي مانشستر يونايتد اذا لقيت البحث دزلي رساله .

اخوك ....... روحي


----------



## المسافر_333 (21 أبريل 2007)

روحي لك ..................شلونك ... شخبارك .. سلملي على لوست ... يقولك هذا الموسم الاخير عاد في احداث طيبة صارت ماودي احرقها عليك عموما اذا تبي تعرف الاحداث دق على اعتقد انك تعرف رقمي ... سلام يا صاحبي ..


----------



## islamiccastel (22 أبريل 2007)

اليك يا اخى هذا المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46992


----------



## eng_ah_maher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------

